# HDMI Control (Samsung and Denon)?



## hobie346

I gought a Samsung 65D8000 TV and a Denon AVR-4311CI reciever. One of the reasons for this setup was the HDMI control function. I have a HR24-500 DVR connected via HDMI along with a Panasonic BD player also connected via HDMI.

After watching a movie (or what ever) via the HR24 I want to power down everything using the D* remote. Works great; just hit the power off button and the TV, the AMP and the DVR all power down. OK they are really in the standby mode.

Hit the power on button and the TV turns; the DVR turns on. The AMP justs sets there in the standby mode.

Does anyone know what I may have missed in the setup of the AMP to allow it to be powered back on?


----------



## Cholly

How did you set it up to begin with? Does everything feed through the receiver HDMI inputs? Typically, an OFF command is system wide, while a power ON has to be set for individual devices. If you're using the D* remote to power your devices on, that's where you'd normally expect to control the receiver's power ON. I'm new to this myself, so am uncertain as to just where the power on for the receiver needs to be, but you might just find that power ON for the receiver might be controlled by your TV remote.
My limited understanding is that in the setup process, all other devices have to be set up before the receiver, with the receiver UNPLUGGED. Once the other devices are set up, plug in the receiver. It should then go through a discovery process, learning which device is connected to each HDMI port.. (This is how it's done with Pioneer receivers) 
Read the section in your Denon manual on setting up Control (CEC) carefully.


----------

